# Save $$$ Little things that add up



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

When it comes to materials I spend alot of money every year.
I recently made the switch from rolling out of a tray to rolling out of a 5 gal bucket. I know it dosent seem like alot but cutting back on buying tray liners save me alot of trips to the hardware store and esentually saves me money. I also switched from buying a can of spackle every couple of weeks to buying a big bag of Durabound that I mix up myself that has lasted me a couple of months. Being Conscientious about the money I spend in the end will save me more and more $$$$.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

dubinpainting said:


> When it comes to materials I spend alot of money every year.
> I recently made the switch from rolling out of a tray to rolling out of a 5 gal bucket. I know it dosent seem like alot but cutting back on buying tray liners save me alot of trips to the hardware store and esentually saves me money. I also switched from buying a can of spackle every couple of weeks to buying a big bag of Durabound that I mix up myself that has lasted me a couple of months. Being Conscientious about the money I spend in the end will save me more and more $$$$.


Seems odd that someone will pinch on liner expense but limit himself to 9".. I would be more inclined so save on labor.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

jack pauhl said:


> Seems odd that someone will pinch on liner expense but limit himself to 9".. I would be more inclined so save on labor.


A professional painter dosent limit himself to only one instrument, but you should have alraedy known that. I obviously dont only use 9" rollers I use 18" rollers as well and spray when possible. I actually perfer 18" because it cuts the time in half, but it's not always the best when your rolling in tight spaces. I spend alot of money on labor as well but this thread is not about labor I was just sharing my experiance with materials.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

The small things definitely add up, that is why the grocery stores love for you to purchase the impulse items at the register. You should want to keep an eye on the bottom line and should analyze the numbers to find waste, overtures or losses.


----------

